# PDX Bike Blog



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

PDXers, if you ever need anything else to read there's a guy who's been following the bike scene in Portland for a while at BikePortland.org. He covers eveything from the alt-culture CHUNK stuff to track racing to commuting issues. Interesting stuff afoot as far as city development.


----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2005)

Were you reading the Oregonian the other day?  I saw the same URL and have since bookmarked it. 

Go Beavers!

~Sven


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Sven said:


> Were you reading the Oregonian the other day?


Nope, too cheap to subscribe to the paper edition. The author of the blog used to write the "Bike Fun" blog on Oregonlive.com... I don't know if it made it into the Oregonian or not. 

Go Beavs indeed, are you an alumi?


----------

